# How many calls do you get typically in a shift...



## RedrickJim (Aug 23, 2014)

Howdy,

I'm employed in New Jersey, which uses the tier 2 system of EMT-B's getting both the life threats, and the not so life threats. When a life threat is dispatched, so is ALS, and we assist accordingly, frequently applying the EKG bits, blood pressure cuff, exc. Along with doing the obvious transporting.

I've come to understand that NJ is *** backwards when it comes to EMS, and am curious to those of you who run 911-EMS as EMT-B's, how many calls a shift do you get? Is your state a 2-tier system? 

In a typical shift, I run 8-10 calls, 12 hour shifts. 

I've only been doing this about a year and a half. I was incredibly fortunate that I went directly into 911 EMS right out of EMT school, so I'm still getting a feel for it, but yeah, I got thinking about the above.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 23, 2014)

At one station I'll run 3-6 calls in an average 24hr with transport times either 15-20min or an hour plus. The other station I'll run 5-10 calls in a 24 mostly local with the occasional 80 mile transport and frequent LDTs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2014)

We only have medic units run 911 calls (normally staffed with 1 medic and 1 EMT but can be dual medic). The fire department is dispatched out on 911 calls also. The fire departments can be staffed as just or a BLS unit or can have up to 4 medics on board.

When we have no close ALS ambulances to a call location we will send a BLS ambulance (it's only happened a handful of times in my 3 years here).

If we are in our high call volume cities we can easily get 14 calls and transports in a 12 hour shift. If we are in our east end we may not get any calls at all in a 12 hour period.

CA, even more so southern California EMS is more *** backwards than the majority of the country


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 23, 2014)

Up until two days ago, I was at the busiest EMS unit in our major city FD. We averaged close to 20 runs in a 24hr shift. All of our ambulances are ALS with dual medics, though.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 23, 2014)

RedrickJim said:


> I've come to understand that NJ is *** backwards when it comes to EMS, and am curious to those of you who run 911-EMS as EMT-B's, how many calls a shift do you get? Is your state a 2-tier system?
> 
> In a typical shift, I run 8-10 calls, 12 hour shifts.
> 
> I've only been doing this about a year and a half. I was incredibly fortunate that I went directly into 911 EMS right out of EMT school, so I'm still getting a feel for it, but yeah, I got thinking about the above.


I'm formerly from jersey, and our crews ran between 12 and 20 calls in a 12 hour shift.  average was around 15.  at my previous job the average was 8-10, depending on the day.

now I'm not in Jersey, and if the crews get 8 calls in 12 hours, they consider it running their asses off.  my new station looks to get around 1-4 calls in a 12 hour shift.....


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 24, 2014)

My station is really hit or miss,12 hour shift, one day can be slow only a call or two, next day 8 or more calls.  However, the two downtown districts that border mine routinely run ~15 calls (those stations are 24 hrs, though part of their call load at night comes from my district since after our 12 hrs that's it, no overnight crew. The talks to rectify that by changing our shift to a 24 hr one has so far remained just that talks..sorry going off on a tangent. Squirrel! !!

But since I'm on a tangent... tier 2 system?  Based on what your describing I'm picturing in my head two ambulances responding, a basic/basic rig and a medic/medic rig. Or is the medic/medic rig a non transport capable squad? 

Anyway,  my city's specific system is a fire Paramedic Engine and BLS ambulance. Minimum two firefighter paramedics on the engine, can be up to 4 (my normal crew is 3 medics) BLS ambulance with basic/basic. BLS level calls we transport non emergent, engine goes back available,  ALS level calls the medics ride in the back, we transport emergent. The BLS attendant still rides in the back and assists the medic (setting up equipment,  attaching the 12 lead, taking vitals, etc)


----------



## drl (Aug 24, 2014)

Where I did my ride-alongs (LA County), McCormick had BLS (2x EMT) crews respond with ALS (LA County or LA City Fire). Fire would then make the call as to whether it would be a BLS or ALS transport; if the latter, one or two FFs would ride-along and a fire chase car would follow us to the ER. On my ride-alongs, I was told average call volume was ~6-8 per 12 hour (with 24 hours shifts).

In the Bay Area, it seems most 9-1-1 ambulances are ALS, with either 2x medics or 1 EMT + 1 paramedic.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2014)

We have two or three ambulances for 600 square miles and are auto aid for another 300+. I think we average 1300 transports a year. Some days are super slow, occasionally you'll have a standing 24. It's easy to get busy with only a max of six ambulances in the county since it takes so long to complete a call.


----------



## RedrickJim (Aug 24, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> My station is really hit or miss,12 hour shift, one day can be slow only a call or two, next day 8 or more calls.  However, the two downtown districts that border mine routinely run ~15 calls (those stations are 24 hrs, though part of their call load at night comes from my district since after our 12 hrs that's it, no overnight crew. The talks to rectify that by changing our shift to a 24 hr one has so far remained just that talks..sorry going off on a tangent. Squirrel! !!
> 
> But since I'm on a tangent... tier 2 system?  *Based on what your describing I'm picturing in my head two ambulances responding, a basic/basic rig and a medic/medic rig. Or is the medic/medic rig a non transport capable squad? *
> 
> Anyway,  my city's specific system is a fire Paramedic Engine and BLS ambulance. Minimum two firefighter paramedics on the engine, can be up to 4 (my normal crew is 3 medics) BLS ambulance with basic/basic. BLS level calls we transport non emergent, engine goes back available,  ALS level calls the medics ride in the back, we transport emergent. The BLS attendant still rides in the back and assists the medic (setting up equipment,  attaching the 12 lead, taking vitals, etc)




That's exactly right, the transport rig (ambulance) will show up with 2 EMT-B's, while the paramedics will show up in an SUV with all of their supplies and gear. If it's a life threat, one Paramedic will ride in the back with the EMT, while the other EMT drives the ambulance, and the other paramedic sits and rides the SUV to the hospital behind the ambulance.


----------



## hlax2525 (Aug 24, 2014)

Where I am in ny. Besides one paid service, the whole county is volunteer. The medics in the county are paid and they have tahoes throughout the county at certain stations. All calls roll a bls ambulance and the medics, depending on what the dispatch gives us, the medics will roll right behind us or with a slight delay, as when we get on scene, we either call and cancel the medics if it's bls or let them roll with us. Usually one medic will ride in the back if ALS, but if the need arises, both medics will be in the back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 24, 2014)

We run p/b or p/i trucks mostly (sometimes p/p) and get 30 or so calls per truck on an average shift


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 24, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> But since I'm on a tangent... tier 2 system?  Based on what your describing I'm picturing in my head two ambulances responding, a basic/basic rig and a medic/medic rig. Or is the medic/medic rig a non transport capable squad?


Just for clarification, you have a Basic/Basic rig who responds to every EMS call, typically municipal based, while the ALS/ALS vehicle is regional, covering between three and 5 municipalities (depending on size and population) as their primary response area, with second due and third areas.

So your ALS unit is typically between 5 to 15 minutes behind the arrival of the BLS unit arriving on scene, if they don't get cancelled by the BLS unit on scene.  ALS only treats about 20% of the total EMS call volume, gets canceled or isn't even dispatched on the other 80% of the calls.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Aug 25, 2014)

We run 1 EMT 1 Paramedic in our rigs. We cover 2700 square miles of nothingness and average probably 2500 or so 911 calls per year. Our usual call volume per unit per shift (72 hour shifts) is around 9-12 911 runs, not including IFT's. We also respond with the local fire agency (county of city) which can either be two more EMT's of a mix of EMT's/ medics on an engine response.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry to nitpick but I've never heard it called a tier 2 or 2-tier system. Only ever heard it called "tiered" but I'm splitting hairs.

We run 12s and 16s, P/I staffing with the rare P/P. We're going to start running I/I on one or two units but they can only go on transfers. 

12s range from 6-14 calls usually averaging about 8, most I've had was like 17 or 18 transports. 

16s can vary wildly. They generally will get stuffed in a corner for a while and usually will draw our hard post out by the Indian reservation which is about an hour drive to or from, routine, and you can easily bat zeros out there. If you're in town could be anywhere from 6-20 calls if you really get the short end of the stick.


----------



## wadford (Aug 30, 2014)

The system I work for is undergoing a systematic change from being a partial 24 hour system to a system that runs 12 hour shifts across the board. As for how we're staffed, all of our units are ALS, usually with a medic and a basic although they can be staffed as dual medic trucks. Depending on which district you're working in the call volume can range from 0 to 10-12 calls in a 12 hour period. Our county is fairly large with widely varying population densities. I've worked with a few medics who have worked in systems where they've run BLS and ALS trucks separately as well as systems where they've run all BLS transport units with ALS alpha units that are able to intercept. It all depends on who you have in administration and their vision for the county as well as the perceived needs of the people.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Some of our really busy downtown trucks will do 10-14 runs in a 12 hour shift, some of our quieter former township trucks on the outskirts of the city will do 4-8 in a 24-hour shift. Depends on the day, part of town, moon phases and temperament of the EMS gods. 

I'm part time now, so I don't have a permanent truck/shift/station anymore, but when I was full-time the station I was at would do 4-6 a night (7pm-7am) in the winter and 8-10 a night in the summer.


----------



## spnjsquad (Sep 2, 2014)

I also work 911 EMS in NJ being 2 tier. I run 5  hour shifts in a larger town with usually one call per shift, and a 12 hour shift in a smaller town with about 1-2 per shift. Typical call (from time of dispatch to back in quarters) almost always takes more than an hour, but never more than an hour and a half. Our closest hospital is about 15 minutes away.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 15, 2014)

Live in a very rural Oklahoma, we average between 1.5 and 1.7 calls in a 24 hour period...


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 15, 2014)

During my internship many seasons ago, I ran between 12 and 19 calls per 24 hour shift, only maybe 3 of those were after 2200. I figure that over the 7 years I was actively working in EMS, I averaged about 12 calls per 24 hour shift. That was a mix of IFT (CCT, ALS, and BLS), private emergency calls, back-up 911, and 911.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 16, 2014)

we average about 4-7 calls on 12 hour interfacility rides and 15-22 on 24 hour ems rides


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 16, 2014)

Depends really on what station I'm at. My previous 24hr station we would run 2-3 calls and my 12hr station we would run around 8. Now I am on two 24hrs, one station averages about 15 the other about 5. We have 40 stations though, so to much variables.


----------



## Angel (Dec 16, 2014)

depends on the shift but at least 4, but can be as many as 16 in a 12. avg is 6-8 though


----------



## Calico (Jan 5, 2015)

Ours is the "Vacation Station" of the area but when it rains, it pours.  On average, we might get one a week.  Two if we're lucky.  But when something big is happening at the casino, it is non-stop, half a dozen calls darn near simultaneously (especially moto-cross or snow-cross events).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 5, 2015)

Just hit twenty nine calls since last Monday at 1100... at a station that usually gets twelve calls a month. I'm wiped.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 13, 2015)

While i agree much of NJ EMS is messed up, the tiered system with hospital based ALS is actually a very good design. It allows a better relationship between the ALS providers and the hospital providers along with easier follow-up by the medics

Main job gets 8-10 in 12hrs, summer + beach crowd could push that to 14-18 in 12hrs

New side gig, weve had one call today in 6hrs, seems like its a 2-4 job type place. i worked Saturday and did 4 jobs, partner complained about being busy


----------



## TrueNorthMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

On average where I work you can expect to do 5-10 calls on a 12 hour shift. Usually in the winter things are a bit slower (the cold weather puts a damper on things) and in the summer, especially long weekends, things get crazy. We can also expect to be super busy when there's money out,  like when welfare checks come out or on a payday.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 14, 2015)

Five calls per 12 hour shift.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 17, 2015)

RedrickJim said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm employed in New Jersey, which uses the tier 2 system of EMT-B's getting both the life threats, and the not so life threats. When a life threat is dispatched, so is ALS, and we assist accordingly, frequently applying the EKG bits, blood pressure cuff, exc. Along with doing the obvious transporting.
> 
> ...



Which county? Day to day basis in my town, about 10-15 calls. Roughly 3800-4000 a year. My hospital-based EMS is by far busier, not sure on the # of calls.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 28, 2015)

If I am lucky 2 patients a month, (48hrs straight a week)


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

johnrsemt said:


> If I am lucky 2 patients a month, (48hrs straight a week)


You must have an incredibly active imagination, a nice library of reading materials, and a fast internet connection. I hope the pay is decent too, because I don't think I could do your job.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2015)

The district averages about 5-6 calls per 24 hours. One ambulance does 4-5 calls and the other one usually does 1. Or none.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 29, 2015)

Probably average around 4 calls per 12 hour shift

...but if we change to system status management I have a feeling that number may rise drastically


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 1, 2015)

It is a job that I can actually retire from,  won't get hurt doing and I get paid better than I ever had,  without the OT I used to work


----------



## epipusher (Feb 1, 2015)

johnrsemt said:


> If I am lucky 2 patients a month, (48hrs straight a week)


Sign me up


----------



## coffeegal (Feb 10, 2015)

In one county I've been at on a 14-hr shift we averaged at around 10/day. In another smaller county (rescue squad) we do about 150-200 month. I've been down on days with no calls and some days with 7 calls on 12 hour shifts.


----------



## LenaLena26 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've done as much as 16 on a 24hr shift and as little as 0 on a 12 hr. its a hit or miss.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 12, 2015)

I do not think number of calls per shift is a good measurement on how busy you are.  I think it should be how many hours of the shift are you doing something.  Yes it is a SSM measurement.  I can do a transport that will take 4-5 hours.  And at the same time another unit can do 3 calls and still do nothing for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 12, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> I do not think number of calls per shift is a good measurement on how busy you are.  I think it should be how many hours of the shift are you doing something.  Yes it is a SSM measurement.  I can do a transport that will take 4-5 hours.  And at the same time another unit can do 3 calls and still do nothing for 2-3 hours.


I like that. When I worked IFT I was either on a call, on my way to a call, or returning from a call 95% of the time on average. 911 was wicked hot or miss but on average I would say <50%, + or minus depending on which station we were at.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 12, 2015)

On my 24hr ALS rig, the least amount of calls I've seen was 5 with the max being 27. Usually always busy. We have 3-4 ALS rigs during the day/night and 2-3 BLS for IFT, ETOH, section 12s. Number of rigs is based on peak hours


----------



## EMTIsee (Feb 21, 2015)

I haven't had a single call this week.


----------



## Zimmermann4588 (Feb 21, 2015)

For my crew its random; we go from no calls in a week, to never getting back to the squad house from having multiple back to back calls.


----------



## Sunburn (Feb 21, 2015)

I work in a tourist hotspot So out of season we get from nil to 5-6 a day. But then the summer comes and we get 12-13 per 12 h shift, and our station exam room gets swamped with 50-60 patients per shift.

We just got statistics from HQ. Last year we had around 1200 interventions and 3500 exam room patients.


----------



## samsbgm (Mar 7, 2015)

RedrickJim said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm employed in New Jersey, which uses the tier 2 system of EMT-B's getting both the life threats, and the not so life threats. When a life threat is dispatched, so is ALS, and we assist accordingly, frequently applying the EKG bits, blood pressure cuff, exc. Along with doing the obvious transporting.
> 
> ...


We run 10-18 calls in a 12 hour shift.  We either run double medic rigs or one emt one medic. Every rig is required to be als.


----------

